# Delta horn help please



## iswingping (May 18, 2017)

Hello all,

I got my first tank bike and it's got a delta horn.  Heck yeah!  I took apart the horn itself and got the horn buzzing loudly off the batteries (2 D cells).  The problem is the button isn't allowing the horn to operate.  Checked it with a multimeter and the copper blade that goes to the battery indicated to button working, but the actual contact on the end of the terminal isn't allowing current through.  Can I just remove that terminal end (rivet looking thing)?
Thank you,
Josh


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 18, 2017)

iswingping said:


> View attachment 468536 Hello all,
> 
> I got my first tank bike and it's got a delta horn.  Heck yeah!  I took apart the horn itself and got the horn buzzing loudly off the batteries (2 D cells).  The problem is the button isn't allowing the horn to operate.  Checked it with a multimeter and the copper blade that goes to the battery indicated to button working, but the actual contact on the end of the terminal isn't allowing current through.  Can I just remove that terminal end (rivet looking thing)?
> Thank you,
> Josh



PRY OPEN THE TABS THAT HOLD  THE BACK PLATE TO THE HOUSING GENTLY AND CLEAN THE CONTACT PLATE AND STRETCH THE SPRING A LITTLE THEN RE ASSEMBLE


----------



## iswingping (May 18, 2017)

Yup.  Already opened it, cleaned everything, and reassembled.  It's the very end of the contact terminal for the battery where I'm losing the flow of electricity.  What does that tab end do?  Some need for it or can I remove it?
Thanks



rustystone2112 said:


> PRY OPEN THE TABS THAT HOLD  THE BACK PLATE TO THE HOUSING GENTLY AND CLEAN THE CONTACT PLATE AND STRETCH THE SPRING A LITTLE THEN RE ASSEMBLE


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 19, 2017)

it's also missing the fibre disc on that end of the battery contact , looks like it broke off and all thats left is the rivet. probably a short at that contact point


----------

